# 4.. my style.



## kellylindseyphotography (Jun 6, 2008)

I think its great when I can express my own style.  I feel these are my style.  I am happy when I'm not trying to get cute/sharp eye'd/great expression in child portraiture.  I wish there was money to be made in doing shots like this.. 

1.






2.





3. (posted before, but is now reworked to remove hotspots)





4.





5.  adding this one, even though this is the b&w gallery, I think this just goes with these. (reworked and recropped)


----------



## jols (Jun 6, 2008)

mmmmmm

i would not be so hasty to say there is no money in shots like these.

if they were done in a set and put in a nice frame with each of the photos different sizes i think i would be very interested in them.

try and make up a couple of samples and see what people think.


----------



## usayit (Jun 6, 2008)

I like 1 and 3.  More of the "journalistic" style that i like to see.  3 might be a bit overexposed though.  1 could be rotated a little more clockwise.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Jun 6, 2008)

usayit said:


> I like 1 and 3.  More of the "journalistic" style that i like to see.  3 might be a bit overexposed though.  1 could be rotated a little more clockwise.



Thank you.  I rotated 1 quite a bit and the ruler showed  me that the bottom line is straight.  I think the black bar up top might be uneven, causing the scene to look uneven overall.  When I tryed rotating it more, causing the bottom line to be skewed, I felt it looked worse?  

Anyway.. thanks for commenting


----------



## quickshot (Jun 6, 2008)

These are SO neat. I think that the child's face loses some dimension in number 3 (because of overexposure, as someone else stated). But these are really well done and look to be very thought out.


----------



## Jedo_03 (Jun 7, 2008)

1. is good
as said - could be a series or part of a series
re straightening - I would straighten the ladder (vertical)
and I would crop to put the boy in the centre of the right lower third
2. 
maybe consider re-shooting and have the boy pre-occupied with something in the surroundings, rather than posing for the camera
3.
re-shoot to get better exposure
Left hand up a bit, Kelly - make your shots straight
4.
good B&W PJn - Child at Work - boy splashing, unaware of camera
5.
Can't always get the shot with the perfect BG: pity you couldn't lose the advertising soft drink bottles and the people... maybe get closer, change your angle... Also - capturing his reflection in the rain pool would look good... another shoot in another place on another rainy day..??
Jedo


----------



## tirediron (Jun 7, 2008)

I'll say "Ditto" to Jedo's except that in number two I like the composition/pose.  I think the "Hey, who are you?" look over the shoulder is a very good display of child-like curiosity.
I would suggest either bracketing your exposures (maybe 1/3 and 1/2 stop under), or using the daylight exposure rule.  You could also try metering a grey card, but for whaever reason, you're getting a lot of over-bright highlights.
Nice work though - and I agree with the earlier poster, I suspect there's money to be made.


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 7, 2008)

You have some very good examples of child photojournalism here.  There is money to be made in this, as others have said, if you put them into a collage that helps tell a story.  Parents love that.  And I love the BW, it works very well. 

Nice work Kelly!


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi thanks all!

I did bracket nearly every shot.

The one of him sitting down, though, could not happen.  I think I explained it in the other thread not this one... that there was a large water fountain right next to this bench area that he was just itching to jump in and play!!!!!  I got him to sit there for 1/5 of a second and snapped the shutter and my meter was overexposed by 2 stops.  I quickly fixed the meter but could not get him to sit there again.

Even after our fun day, we went back there so I could try to get him to sit again, I just KNEW I could get some fabulous shot... and he just would not.  

It might be fun to try with another child though, too bad the location is so distant.  It's my hometown... so these pictures are really sentimental to me   I grew up hanging out there day in, day out..


----------



## tirediron (Jun 7, 2008)

kellylindseyphotography said:


> Hi thanks all!
> 
> I did bracket nearly every shot.
> 
> ...


Gotcha - I hate it when that happens.  Why didn't you let him loose in the fountain?  That would have made for some great shots, and if you were feeling especially daring, the addition of a bottle of Photo Flo to the water would have been spectacular!


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Jun 7, 2008)

tirediron said:


> Gotcha - I hate it when that happens.  Why didn't you let him loose in the fountain?  That would have made for some great shots, and if you were feeling especially daring, the addition of a bottle of Photo Flo to the water would have been spectacular!




Ah, it was actually the one day of the week that it was COLD and it was raining, so I couldn't let him, which he threw a fit over!!  I did let him walk the perimeter and stuff, took a LOT of pictures there at different angles but none were interesting.  I actually took 156 pictures, weedled down to 40, and I've only gone through half, so expect more posting by Monday!  

(btw, what is photo flo?  Isn't that the stuff you add to your film in the last step of developing?  It removes murkiness?  Its been years since I've been in the darkroom!  )


----------



## tirediron (Jun 7, 2008)

kellylindseyphotography said:


> expect more posting by Monday!
> 
> (btw, what is photo flo? Isn't that the stuff you add to your film in the last step of developing? It removes murkiness? Its been years since I've been in the darkroom! )


Looking forward to them!  

"Photo Flo" was the wetting agent that most of us used in the washing process to prevent water spots drying on the negative strip.  It acted like dish soap on steroids.  I remember pouring a good part of a bottle into the washing machine one day.  Mom was _not_ amused!


----------



## Montana (Jun 7, 2008)

Black and white child portraiture seems so timeless and perfect in capturing "soul".  Just my personal feelings.  

Your style is great.  There may be a few technical things as already mentioned, but you are right on the edge of perfect captures IMHO.  

Black and white photos with children portrays some irony in my mind that sets these types of prints a notch above color prints.  Then again, I am partial to B&W.

Derrick

Great Photos!


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Jun 7, 2008)

tirediron said:


> Looking forward to them!
> 
> "Photo Flo" was the wetting agent that most of us used in the washing process to prevent water spots drying on the negative strip.  It acted like dish soap on steroids.  I remember pouring a good part of a bottle into the washing machine one day.  Mom was _not_ amused!



  YEEEES photo flo.. now my memory is being jump started.  I used to always skip it.  I never really saw that it worked/didn't work *shrug*



Montana said:


> Black and white child portraiture seems so timeless and perfect in capturing "soul".  Just my personal feelings.
> 
> Your style is great.  There may be a few technical things as already mentioned, but you are right on the edge of perfect captures IMHO.
> 
> ...



:thumbup:  Thank you!


----------



## B-9 (Jun 10, 2008)

Regardless of previous comments, i believ these would make amazing family photo's, love the monochrome.


----------

